# Recent Jasper pictures!



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey guys! Sorry I never post here anymore. Right now I'm taking summer courses, working a part time job, AND working at my research lab on campus. It's been very exhausting, and while I do try to read the forums each day I haven't been able to keep up much on posting. As such, I thought I'd steal some pictures from Jasper's social media to share so you all can see how the fluff has been recently! :thumb

Without further ado...




























... he's a leash cat now! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: It's actually going really well too! At first he didn't like the harness and wouldn't move much in it. We decided to take him into the woods with us on a short hike to see if that would change anything and boy did it ever! :thumb His curiosity took over and BAM he was walking all around, sniffing this, staring at that ... it was great! We're holding off on more walks until he gets Revolution put on, but I'm really happy he seems to enjoy them.










Closeup of my handsome fluff ... what a guy :cool










This is his 'target locked' face haha he sports it while staring at the birds outside our windows.










He always steals my spot in bed after I get up to shower. I always walk back in to this sight :lol:










My majestic fluff posing regally  

I hope you all enjoy these pictures! Have a fantastic day, you and your kitties both!


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

He is so handsome! How old is he? Thanks for sharing pictures


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice cat, enjoyed your pics


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

The facial expressions are both regal and comical, in a good way.


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

He looks very dashing and highly sophisticated.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

What a handsome guy! I love the leash pics...he seems to really enjoy his walks!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh. My. Goodness! Jasper is absolutely GORGEOUS!  Look at that gorgeous, fluffy coat! He looks so relaxed and looks like he is absolutely loving his walk! :luv


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Jasper is such a handsome boy. Love the picture of him resting on the log. He has such an interesting, smart face.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, he is growing into such a regal, adorable guy!!! 
Love the close up and out door shots!!! 
Sigh, so handsome.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW!! Look at ALL that FLUFFY LOVE!! He's such a Handsome Boy! Brilliant pics!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Those are amazing photos! And Jasper is an especially handsome, expressive model cat!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He's just so...FLUFFY!!!  I love the expression on his face in the pic where he's on your bed and you say that's what happens when you get out of your shower. It's definitely the "What? This is MY spot now" face.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

vlapinta said:


> He is so handsome! How old is he? Thanks for sharing pictures


You're welcome! I'm glad you enjoyed the pics. Jasper is almost 10 months old now. I think he's mostly done growing but a friend that visited and hadn't seen him in a while swore he had grown, so who knows? 



burt said:


> Nice cat, enjoyed your pics


Thank you Burt! I'm glad you enjoyed them  I want to see new pictures of Allie :thumb



NebraskaCat said:


> The facial expressions are both regal and comical, in a good way.


You know, that's really Jasper in a nutshell right there, you nailed it! :mrgreen: He's hilariously uncoordinated and heavy-footed (for a cat) but he looks so dignified at all times, it's just so funny!



furryfriend said:


> He looks very dashing and highly sophisticated.


Thank you! He is indeed a sophisticated little fluff.



Time Bandit said:


> What a handsome guy! I love the leash pics...he seems to really enjoy his walks!


He does! He runs all around, sniffing everything and exploring! I'm so happy he likes going out, because now he can come along with me more when I spend time outdoors (which is what I do with most of my free time - I live in a particularly beautiful part of PA).


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> Oh. My. Goodness! Jasper is absolutely GORGEOUS!  Look at that gorgeous, fluffy coat! He looks so relaxed and looks like he is absolutely loving his walk! :luv


Aw thank you so much! I was going to take him for a hike today but the weather didn't cooperate. We're both pretty bummed. '/



Jetlaya67 said:


> Jasper is such a handsome boy. Love the picture of him resting on the log. He has such an interesting, smart face.


Thank you so much! He is a very special, interesting little fellow. I love having a cat that enjoys outdoor adventures! I'll say though, some of the looks people give you :roll: someone actually asked me "... is that a cat?" No, it's a chihuahua. People :lol::roll:



Speechie said:


> Oh, he is growing into such a regal, adorable guy!!!
> Love the close up and out door shots!!!
> Sigh, so handsome.


Thank you! I love taking close ups of him. He's so handsome. A couple of my friends think he's even cuter now than he was as a tiny fluffball - I agree, I love how his face darkened :mrgreen:



10cats2dogs said:


> WOW!! Look at ALL that FLUFFY LOVE!! He's such a Handsome Boy! Brilliant pics!


Thank you so much Sharon!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Those are amazing photos! And Jasper is an especially handsome, expressive model cat!


Thank you!  I actually took them on my phone - left my DSLR at my parents' house last time I visited - which takes really nice shots! 



spirite said:


> He's just so...FLUFFY!!!  I love the expression on his face in the pic where he's on your bed and you say that's what happens when you get out of your shower. It's definitely the "What? This is MY spot now" face.


Hehe, it's so funny. I could take this picture every morning, he ALWAYS does this. I love it :heart


----------

